
BlogFork – A Democratically Operated Social Medium Platform - avalifbir
https://www.blogfork.org/blogpost?key=QmWAcAxYdrjVBLtf3ryamZV9uodLkBaS9d7PMtsZzYdX1f
======
avalifbir
This is a website I built and just released. It is a forkable blogging
website. Similarly how blockchains can be forked and can continue from a same
ledger state, this website can be forked and continue from a same content
state!

